# Winter Camping in Michigan



## campaddict (Nov 5, 2008)

This will be our first time winter camping.  We will be leaving our TT at the CG all winter and will have electric only hookup.  After we winterize the plumbing system, what other items should be addressed to keep the heat in, the cold out and the condensation under control??


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping in Michigan

I would keep dri rid or similar product in bath and kitchen.  Some type insulation on windows such as foil. put the insulated pads in the overhead vents.  Some type skirting around the rv would help. A sheet of plastic under the rv would help.  Just a few that come to mind.


----------



## Grampegleg (Dec 11, 2008)

RE: Winter Camping in Michigan

We are trying to winter camp in Oregon.  I am a hunter and we had bad luck with a Cougar trailer freezing up everything, even with the heat on while we were camping.  Now we have a Prowler, which was supposed to have the winter package.  Last week, at 10 degrees outside, it froze the water lines.  Not as bad as the Cougar, but still frustrating.  Please let me know what may be working for you.


----------



## scorpiontimothy (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping in Michigan

you guys must be a bit warm out there, we just made it through -17 with a -32wind chill in Chyenne WY, the advise we got from C Nash and a few others were a great help a few weeks ago but nothing we did helped with the cold over the weekend we froze up the water line that is at our frame of our airstream the hose was good and the reast of the lines inside were good and the 2 elic heaters inside had little help with the cold well off to hotel for the weekend and we should be back in our trailer on Wed when the temp gets up to 30+ , I did isulate the underside with sheet fome and foil wrape and an outsider heater on 24-7, and 2 150 wat lights in the service compartment,  heat tape on outside water lines  but the wind and cold was to much for it mother nature has a way of doing what she wants  but still ready to go at it once more after all only have 7 weeks left on the job up hear than move south ( we hope)


----------



## C Nash (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping in Michigan

Brrrrr patrick. Don't think rvs are designed for this kind of temp. Hope you have no damage.  Just goes to show "don't mess with Mother Nature" :laugh:


----------



## scorpiontimothy (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping in Michigan

no damage but my pride,


----------

